# Bear hunting



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

I am new to this forum my in laws own a cabin up in Mancelona an they were up there this past summer a saw a black bear walk within 50yds of them from there cabin. They only own 5 acres do you think this is enough land to bait them I have never bear hunted an I am going to apply for that area this year. Hopefully I learn some things I am going to Canada for a bear hunt in august excited can't wait. Just looking for tips an suggestions on how to hunt bear in michigan I live by Howard city an I noticed. In the area up by Mancelona it don't take many point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

HCbowhunter said:


> I am new to this forum my in laws own a cabin up in Mancelona an they were up there this past summer a saw a black bear walk within 50yds of them from there cabin. They only own 5 acres do you think this is enough land to bait them I have never bear hunted an I am going to apply for that area this year. Hopefully I learn some things I am going to Canada for a bear hunt in august excited can't wait. Just looking for tips an suggestions on how to hunt bear in michigan I live by Howard city an I noticed. In the area up by Mancelona it don't take many point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


any amount of land is good, but the only thing you need to understand is .... to get a bear to come in during day light hours they need to feel unthreatend. if there is any comotion they wont come in till after dark. you have to train them into coming in at a certain time. baiting everyday at the same time is usually the best.
a bear will get used to you coming in to bait at "x" time, they will know it is safe to come in after that. if you go and throw a big pile out that you think should last for a week or so they may come in at anytime. but they are not used to hearing or seeing anything or anyone. its at that point you make your mistake. if you head out to hunt, he will know something isnt right. you must try and bait every day so he gets used to the movement and doesnt spoke.


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah that's my problem because I live a hour an a half south of there unless I had the neighbors do It there is a house on each side of my in laws cabin but they live down by the road an my in laws cabin is up on a hill about 100yds off the road you need 4wd to make it up it. But this being my 1st year to apply forbear hunting might not get picked but I will see. Are you from the Mancelona area or no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canuck (Oct 11, 2000)

sorry wrong post


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It will take at least 5 and probably 6 years to get a tag....... if the bear and hunter numbers stay the same as last year.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

HCbowhunter said:


> Yeah that's my problem because I live a hour an a half south of there unless I had the neighbors do It there is a house on each side of my in laws cabin but they live down by the road an my in laws cabin is up on a hill about 100yds off the road you need 4wd to make it up it. But this being my 1st year to apply forbear hunting might not get picked but I will see. Are you from the Mancelona area or no.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


kalkaska area is where im out of. most guys are not to succesfu baiting 1-2 times a week. this is something you need to stay on top of everyday or every other day. what it sounds like to me is, their might be to much noise and comotion around that place to even bother with it. trying state land near by might be better.


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I might try that just it takes a lot of points to get picked around here. Up that way you have a better chance to get a tag an I had some land available to hunt that's why I was just wondering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

